# Dunno if this is the place for this, but......



## Floyds (Jun 12, 2006)

My Dad just completed his big RC Zero. Came out good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Good looking build! Is the prop the right scale? It looks small for an aircraft of that size, especially a fighter.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup, this is the place for it!
Nice Zeke!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> Good looking build! Is the prop the right scale? It looks small for an aircraft of that size, especially a fighter.


I've always thought the Jap planes had too small props on them.  

Great looking fighter! :thumbsup:


----------



## Midnightrun (Jul 3, 2006)

Have that, but with gray body style!!!

:thumbsup: ---Midnightrun--- :wave:


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Really nice RC! I have the book "Samurai" by Saburo Sakai. Now I need a Zero like your dad's for a companion to it!

:thumbsup: 

tom


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Heck yes, it's the right place! It's a model airplane that DOES something! I get so nervous when R/C guys look at my 1:72 stuff and start talking about tiny brushless motors and magnetic actuators...


----------

